# Cajun Injector parts



## tculpepper (Dec 14, 2015)

My cajun injector blew a fuse in the circuit board. Does anyone know of somewhere to order parts for them?


----------



## walta (Dec 14, 2015)

If you post a photo and the value generally stamped on one end of the fuse. I will look for a non OEM source.

Walta


----------



## tculpepper (Dec 14, 2015)

It's just a regular glass tube fuse. 10amp/125v. I'm going to get another and solder it in. Just wondering about a new board if something else fried.


----------



## walta (Dec 15, 2015)

Soldering to a fuse is not a sure thing, even for someone that solders every day. You must get the outside of the fuse hot the wire attached, before the solder inside the fuse softens and the fuse opens.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-LOT-OF-...678920?hash=item5d4df23ac8:g:AzQAAOSw7I5Tva79

Walta


----------

